# Staining indonesian red balu batu... Anyone experienced?



## JonM (Aug 3, 2012)

I have a deck to do that is Indonesian red balu Batu. The wood is gorgeous. I am just doing a clear sealer on the wood but plan to seal it on all 6 sides after some research. To do this I'd like to make sure the moisture content is not too high but do not know what it should be for that exotic wood species up here in the Pacific Northwest. Anyone have experience with this wood?

Thanks in advance for the info.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

JonM said:


> I have a deck to do that is Indonesian red balu Batu. The wood is gorgeous. I am just doing a clear sealer on the wood but plan to seal it on all 6 sides after some research. To do this I'd like to make sure the moisture content is not too high but do not know what it should be for that exotic wood species up here in the Pacific Northwest. Anyone have experience with this wood?
> 
> Thanks in advance for the info.


I don't. Do you have pictures?


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

I just did a search on Google and your thread came up first. :blink:


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

http://www.kayu.ca/Best_Hardwood_Decking.html


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

I'd like to build something large like a deck or a room or a book case entirely in a wood named cocobolo. I've built a couple small pieces with it. When you cut it or sand on it, the smell, it's just awesome. If you have never seen it, it's worth it to buy a small piece from somewhere and see what I am talking about. Beautiful wood.


----------



## JonM (Aug 3, 2012)

Yeah apparently it may go under a couple of different names and is relatively new to our market. Here is what it looks like with the natural oil product the supplier recommended for it.


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

JonM said:


> Yeah apparently it may go under a couple of different names and is relatively new to our market. Here is what it looks like with the natural oil product the supplier recommended for it.


Pretty stuff


----------



## JonM (Aug 3, 2012)

There it is with the clear stain applied. Not a bad looking wood if you ask me.


----------

